# request.getParameter()



## ruutaiokwu (28. Apr 2011)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand erläutern, warum die request.getParameter()-funktion (servlet api) eine map in der art *Map<String,String[]>* zurückgibt? warum ist die value ein array?

könnte man die werte etwa komma-separieren, darum das array?


grüss, jan


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2011)

Weil der Browser zu einem Namen mehrere Werte senden kan.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Apr 2011)

also dann geht eine url in der art* /site?param=1&param=2&param=3...?*


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2011)

Komische Frage für ein Post in einem Forum, da man das innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden selber ausprobieren könnte..


----------

